#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  話說大家有沒有碰過這種人呢?

## okami

話說蔽狼有天上課......
正在觀看狼版時(陶醉~~~)
我的一個白目同學竟然說:
''哇!---(okami)你喜歡這種奇怪的東西喔??
  真搞不懂你!!''
靠!嗶~~~(消音)啊你是怎樣!
我喜歡受是干你B事啊?!
#@@%@#%##@@#$%@$#%$%@(拖走)
呵呵~
請問各位獸大有碰過嗎?
^w^

----------


## 許狼中將

中將是沒有碰過啦！
如果真的有人這樣跟中將說的話！中將一定是暗罵在心裡！
因為中將不想和這種不懂獸的傢伙吵架甚至是打架！
中將會遠離這個人！

----------


## Silver．Tain

我會跟他說:

怎麼...?這又不是限制級的網站你在那邊大驚小怪做啥啊?

不然就是這句:

安怎...?我上瞎咪網站又甘你*是了唷...?

大部分都是這樣吧?(因為我有沒遇過...)

----------


## 狼尾

恩.......我不會說粗話
我說..........''我就是喜歡這種怪網站阿
難道18禁網站就不奇怪了嗎??''
嚴格來說
這裡應該不是那種平常人就會來的網站
還有
自己沒有看過的東西都會說很怪阿

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    然後我就會找牠(那個人)的毛病...

----------


## 迷思

上狼板這件事，我平常是很隱藏的，
就是想迴避這些很麻煩的場面。
有時候想，總是迴避不是很累嗎?
要不要直接對外宣示算了......。

但不論如何，喜好這種事本來就是因人而亦異啊，
嘲笑這回事僅限開玩笑程度就好了。

----------


## 阿翔

沒有，
因為翔都不把這裡介紹給同學=.="
不然就會==>   Orz 
他們一定會有和大大的同學一樣的反應…
要是「不幸」的被他們發現了，
翔就吃了他們，
他就對他們說：「我就是喜歡，你又可以如何？」
再不然學著他們的字體寫一封情書再大聲朗讀出來…

----------


## 藍颯斯

有。。。

故事如下：

話說～在某天的電腦實習課

把程式製作完以後的我閒得發慌

看看旁邊的同學

ｏｓ：天啊！我都打完了你們才打到一半…

好吧，不怪他們。他們是一個字一個字的敲…

給老師評鑑完以後

本來想上網　但是…網路老師並沒有開放

實在太無聊

於是…開始＝＞所有程式＝＞附屬應用程式＝＞小畫家

開始很歡樂的畫起來


半小時過後………


「喂～你好奇怪喔～怎麼喜歡這種東西？」

某個同學Ａ完成了老師給的作業，跑過來這樣說。然後對者我的螢幕指指點點

我回過頭，看過他一眼。

………………

不理他繼續畫…

見我不理他，他仍不死心繼續鬧「你畫的狗怎麼都長這樣啊？很爛耶？」

順時腦中的理智之弦裂了開來，我又再次回過頭。

「這不是狗。不然你來畫？」

「好我畫給你看。」他拉開旁邊的位子，也開起了小畫家。

十分鐘過去了…

「看到沒有！這才是狗！」

我搖了搖頭。。。抓了同學Ｂ過來，讓他評鑑評鑑。

然後同學Ｂ看了看我的　再看了看同學Ａ的

結果噗嗤的笑了出來

「那什麼鬼啊？好醜喔　哈哈哈哈哈哈！」
他指著同學Ａ的銀幕。

。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。剛好下課鐘聲響起。

「不會畫就別亂批評我喜歡的東西好嗎？」

說完，存了檔，將電腦關上。帥氣的轉身離開教室。。


簡單的描述一下我跟那位同學的畫

我只有畫一顆頭　然後已經上色　陰影也上好了。。。

然後那位同學Ａ也是畫一顆頭　全程用鉛筆亂勾。。。

然後染料亂倒。。。整個就真的像。。。小學生的作品＝口＝

而且相當…可怕？
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

現在全班都知道我喜歡獸獸

不過他們也只是偶爾會開開玩笑

可能自己不知道他們所開的玩笑不好笑吧＝　＝

----------


## cattly

我個人最最討厭喜歡的東西受到嘲笑了
我覺得這個版跟其他的版一樣
都是屬於FANS聚集在一起討論的版
只是喜歡獸的人在台灣少了點就是...
沒有和其他人不一樣..
自己喜歡的東西被笑會讓我不爽到極點..
會想用爪抓到他爆頭
....
所以如果有人看到我在看狼版..
我會直接介紹這裡給他看...
至少要讓他尊重這個版....
希望狼版的其他人也能讓更多人知道和加入哩...
讓這裡壯大起來吧!!

...

----------


## xu430030

上課的時候我從來不上狼版……

不過話說我們學校，特別是我們班，基本上沒一個人是正常的（喂。。。）所以基本不會存在這種情況的說。

----------


## 拉魯

如果是我了話 我會回答
"怎麼嚕？喜歡這個沒有什麼好奇怪的吧？"
並且在回答
"人人都有喜歡的東西 應該不是你能干涉的吧？"
如果他在多言 或者在白目下去...
對不起 我的獸性 不太好控制 他可能會被我咬(揍下去)
ˊˋ ~...(逃)

----------


## wingwolf

我是不可能在明知不喜歡動物的人前談論動物的
如果說了
他們不是“又是狼”就是擺出一臉很鄙視的表情離開
我才不想去惹白眼呢

所以說，我班上除了我和兩個死黨以外都是“覺得動物怪怪”的人……

PS.
那兩死黨一個是有些蠍子血統的大蟒蛇（很特別是吧）
一個是包子（更特別……）

----------


## B平方

話說某日 B平方去圖書館借了充滿狗圖案的書 
放在書包好好的 結果在B平方拿東西的時候 
某女 經過一看到就把書抽出來 然後大肆宣揚 = = 說B平方怎麼看這種東西
整個星期看到B平方都在那裡笑= =

還有某日在逛FA的時候 剛好畫面停在某獸圖上
母親:那隻老虎怎麼那麼醜
B平方:.....(OS:母親大人啊!  :onion_36:

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

我是沒碰過拉~~

但是全班都知道我的暱稱~~

有一些比較白目的同學就在那邊亂改 = =

我就直接給他巴下去~~

就說：「你是文盲歐，銀和淫分不清楚阿 = =」

就轉身離開~但是 = =~~他還是照叫

----------


## Net.狼

> ''哇!你喜歡這種奇怪的東西喔??
>   真搞不懂你!!''


聽到這句小生會回...


*這是愛!!
那也是愛啊!!!!*(附加怪異表情)

(遭拖)

不過這的確是愛沒錯W
通常只要小生這樣回
他們就會摸摸鼻子閃人(?)
因為不知道怎麼回應吧?
唔呼呼呼呼呼呼呼呼呼呼

而且基本上小生畫圖在班上算"上的中"或是"中的上"吧(?)
誰敢笑(?)等你畫的比小生好再說WWW(拖死)

當然也有在畫圖時被同學說"又是狼"或"又畫狗"的情況
小生都是一笑置之WWW
因為同一句話聽了十幾年也麻痺了吧?


笑?W
喜歡動物很好笑嗎?WWWW
那你有沒有看過人家
養狗,跟狗一起燦奔
養貓,抱住貓狂蹭
養鳥,光是她停在肩上就興奮得要死
你會覺得很可笑嗎?

所以簡單說這種人就是無聊
沒事做隨便說說
沒話說隨口聊聊啦WWW

*在意你就輸了*

----------


## 獠也

嗯........
我是還好........
全班都很尊重彼此的喜好......
他們都知道我喜歡獸&動漫
我也知道他們喜歡明星偶像
所以上網時頂多看一下上什麼網
並不會指指點點的
算是滿幸運不會被指指點點~
有些還跟我一樣上了狼網~(例如:獠夜)

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

沒有遇過呢 要是遇到了 我會靜靜的不說話
他怎麼說 是他的自由 又不著管 把他當耳邊風即可

----------


## 極地尋找

興趣就是興趣!!

喜歡就是喜歡!!

正如你喜歡上網

愛迪生喜歡尋答案

畫家喜歡畫畫

魚喜歡在水裹游 (某:比喻怎怪怪的?)

椰子有自己的論壇 (某:給我閉嘴!)

所以~喜歡的事/物不論是什麼

別人多怎反對也好，也不用改變自己的喜好~ (大心

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    喜歡,這感覺真是無理(喝茶

----------


## Rise

有啊....而且還滿多的呢 =w=
通常我都當他們唱歌 ~ 呵呵

有些念我念得離譜的我就會答 :

" 我喜歡就喜歡阿 ﹐ 關你#事 !? 不爽就關我電腦或者離我遠一點! "

----------


## 六希

班上的人都不會覺得奇怪耶
是六希班級太奇怪嗎((xD

反而還有人說好酷耶
看來六希的班真的怪怪的((xD

----------


## lan

我沒破過這種人.因為通常看狼圖的時

後.我總是在沒有其他人的地方.才會拿

出來看.有時會話小圖.但也是藏起來畫

我不敢拿出來給別人看.以免被說笑.反

正.他們看跟沒看還不都一樣.我最討厭

別人看完之後又笑笑的跟別人講.....

----------


## 鵺影

在下用另一種方式來比喻。

相信PILI布袋戲現在應該很多人都不陌生了吧？
但是即使是在現在這樣戲迷眾多的情況下，
還是有人對「布袋戲」抱持著過去那種陳舊的觀感，
致使有時候還是會遇到有人抱著遲疑的表情對著我說
「你有在看布袋戲哦？！」

甚至是當我拿一片音樂CD給對方聽，
在對方讚不絕口大說好聽之際，
跟他說那是布袋戲的配樂CD，
他馬上轉頭就走的情況還是會有。

遇到非同好者，受到冷嘲熱諷也只表示對方修養不好，
何必跟著起舞讓自己難過呢。

----------


## 拓狼

我想我會瞪他一眼...

要是他在我房間我絕對會把他踢出去......

不過目前還沒遇到就是了~~~^^"

----------


## Melody

倒是沒碰過這種狀況
不過我認為遇到這種人其實也不用跟他客氣了
完全不知道什麼叫做禮貌，什麼叫做尊重

雖然我身邊的人沒有獸同好
同學也都知道我很喜歡獸，喜歡畫獸
不過他們也都還滿尊重我這個興趣的

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

倒是沒遇過這種人
通常上狼版只在自己獨處時上線
偶爾被發現時，則是隨便的敷衍別人
不過似乎是很消極的作法(思

----------


## DarkWolf

有阿

真的很討厭

之前我上課在畫狼人

他就說我怪胎

我就說「我畫我喜歡的東西很奇怪嗎?」

其實他自己也在寫小說

說實在的寫得很爛(一般的言情小說)

但是我也沒有批評他的創作

這種不尊重別人喜好的傢伙

最好不要讓我抓到把柄   不然....叫你永世不得超生!!

還有一次是再做班網時

開了一個狼版邊做邊看

結果被別班看到   還說我變態...(剛好停在某獸圖上)

結果就有很多歧視的眼光看著我

----------


## 藍色暗燄

我最怕這個了 話說我手機裡面有收藏很多 這一類的圖片唷 容量好像有1.XX G吧 
平常 坐公車 下課有事沒試看一看也高興 當然 有時候自己看的太入迷也會被同學發現
幸好我們班大部分是男同學 都是討論哪班的女同學比較漂亮 不會去傳這種消息 
不然我會很頭痛低

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

恩.......
平常看狼板都在自己家
((迷：最好是喔 網咖 上電腦 上生科 也在看 [[迷 被踢飛

好啦 我是有在其他地方看......

不過是沒被同學說.....

開學第一天就有講 我叫做冰狼~~ 
他們平常都叫我 冰狼......

所以我在看時 他們都沒說啥

不過
要是碰到這種人
真的是很白目
他憑啥管人家喜歡啥....

----------


## 信犬

在下身邊這種人可不嫌少
每次最痛苦是在美術課
都得忍受周圍同學對在下的作品發表"偏見"
"XXX 你怎麼又畫狗了?"
明明是畫狼OTZ...
在下會先沉住氣 再告訴他們 "這是狼!"
他們可沒就這樣算了
繼續污辱在下的畫

另外  也常會開些玩笑
"你想不想跟那隻流浪狗交配?"
"快點去*那隻流浪狗啊!"
之類的話

在他們眼裡或許只是同學之間的玩笑罷了
但在在下的眼裡  這是輕視且不尊重的舉動

總之  遇到這種情況  在下寧願"憋住氣"  也不要因一時不滿而釀出大禍OTZ
心裡OS不斷...

----------


## 步

> 在下身邊這種人可不嫌少
> 每次最痛苦是在美術課
> 都得忍受周圍同學對在下的作品發表"偏見"
> "XXX 你怎麼又畫狗了?"
> 明明是畫狼OTZ...
> 在下會先沉住氣 再告訴他們 "這是狼!"
> 他們可沒就這樣算了
> 繼續污辱在下的畫


步步是見怪不怪了,說狗...隨便(上禮拜聽到說是狼,超開心的W


至於知道是什麼,卻又開玩笑的說長的像*狐狸*...

我就不能忍受了(前陣子鬧很大就這個

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

是還沒碰過辣

反而說很帥呢  看同學看畫功好的獸

也會說好利害 好會畫畫

汪~~((搖尾巴

----------


## d52075625

> 我沒破過這種人.因為通常看狼圖的時
> 
> 後.我總是在沒有其他人的地方.才會拿
> 
> 出來看.有時會話小圖.但也是藏起來畫
> 
> 我不敢拿出來給別人看.以免被說笑.反
> 
> 正.他們看跟沒看還不都一樣.我最討厭
> ...


+1

跟我一模一樣耶
不過要是別人看完之後又笑笑的跟別人講
我會先踹他 然後在狠狠的咬他ˋwˊ (謎之音:別以為你這樣就沒人看到了(被踹
我大概會很生氣的跟他說:我喜歡這個  不行嗎ˋˊ

----------


## lin4326219

我都沒遇過這種事0.0
我都敢在電腦課出來看了0.0
例如:我之前被朋友看到 我跟他的對話
朋友:你在甚網站?
我:狼之樂園
朋友:那甚?
我:獸人的地方呀!
朋友:這咪酷喔
我:帥呀XD
我一些朋友看到都沒怎樣呀.....看一些人的感官吧

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

小的也曾經遇過ˊˋ...

某天~在家裡的時候 開啟相簿觀賞小狼~
然後突然我哥跑進來 看到我在看狼...
他就說:唉唷 你看這種多毛的噁心東西幹麻阿?
我說:乾你屁事喔? 不要汙辱狼拉!
他說:哈~你喜歡這個唷?
結果小的內心突然有一種衝動...咬碎他- - 然後把它碎屍萬段段段段段!!!!
最後還是忍下來- - 心痛的把相簿關掉...然後默默離開(泣)

還有一次- - 是在學校...
那時候我在下課畫一些狼的圖案...
結果a同學跑來 看了一眼 就說:又在畫小狗狗喔?
呃...這是狼!!狼!!!! 
 (難道真的有像狗嗎 - -....嘆...)

----------


## 嵐霖

呵呵
這種事情是沒有發生過@@
還是太多忘記了OAO?
不過真的會說這種話的人..
應該都是跟自己關係不錯的吧>W<
所以我是認為不要太在意啦XDD

----------


## 幻狼

這種人,
本狼不會絕不會遇上了.
因為的不會在我的專用電腦而外的電腦上狼之樂園/獸網.
因為在我的學校裡,
全都是討厭的家伙.

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

我小時候沒遇過耶...

小時候就是畫動物起家的

一開始畫狼獸人等等的...

也沒被嘲笑過

頂多國中同學表示：你好會畫畫下次美術課你代替(略

也跟我借動物模型做素描

可能那時候的小P孩都還算乖吧

現在喔...我弟只表示哩金謀聊捏

如果現在有人敢嘲笑這種事情喔...我不保證他下一秒可以繼續呼吸勒(住手

阿哈哈 開玩笑的~ 可能頭掉地上而已吧(喂

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我是還沒遇過這種人啦XD

因為我從不在學校上狼版的(遭拖

不過要是遇到的話，大概不會理他吧

他要是繼續煩的話....後果我不知道=W=

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

沒碰過呢

因該說很少人注意我才是

因為很少注意我

我在來狼版時才沒有這樣的情況

----------


## Dingz

唔...本鼠引用自身事例比喻吧

本鼠在學其間跑去某大型連鎖玩具店當兼職

與同事相處還過的去吧

一天,店長跟本鼠說要我穿上某長頸動物服裝去增加店舖流量

本鼠囧了一會後接受了 (喂~~你根本就想這樣)

本鼠當然很賣力去吸引客人

可是,同事當中有人不喜歡 (討厭?) 吉祥物,

而且還是女生中的頭目 (女皇??)

結果,多穿幾次後,同事們對我冷淡了…

也在我心裡做成不可磨滅的傷痛

也對人與人相處產生隔莫 (現在好多了)

回想起來也很不是味兒


用此事例可以證明, 地球上的人類是很恐怖的

不只常殺生及發動戰爭,光是排外就可以把你形神俱滅

如真是碰上樓主所說的人,而你和那人是在同一團體裡

敬請小心處理



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    其實…很久很久以前,本鼠也很討厭吉祥物
也會對扮演吉祥物的人帶有奇異的眼神
也許,這是對我的自身的報應吧?

----------


## 銀牙_新

沒碰過這種情況

因為不曾也沒有機會在學校上狼版

但是如果遇到這種人的話,我應該會嗆回去吧

像是把它講的話回套在他身上之類的(我好像被嗆的時候都是這樣,某種防禦反擊公式?)

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

有碰過類似的

但沒被別人發現喜歡獸

畢竟獸迷真的不大多

一般人無法接受獸

但只要自己喜歡

就不必要注意別人的眼光了

----------


## fwiflof

有啊(笑)

最近同學才說：我們班上有人喜歡狼，好奇怪喔

我火氣有點上來，不過沒說什麼

再來是有人說，你在畫狗喔？

我說：這是狼啦...有這麼不像嗎??

不過碰多了就直接忽略，嘿嘿

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

曾經的同學倒是還不知道奧對獸/獸人的喜愛....
倒是有次舅媽看到我正在浏覽的圖片時詫異道....“這是什麽？怪獸？”
奧“一些朋友畫得圖”....
“可能男孩子喜歡這麽健壯的吧……”
奧“是麽....”
“這些是動畫片裏的還是遊戲裏的？”
奧“動畫裏的吧....也有些是遊戲裏的....”
“畫得倒是不錯”
奧“嗯....”
心裏想....一天到晚滿眼的人....不煩麽....一點兒沒有新意....乏味到幾眼便可知道大概性格的一張張人臉....無味啊....

----------


## 路過的狗

狗狗倒是沒遇過唉

只有被老姐問過 狼版是啥阿

他聽完後也沒說啥

學校...還好唉 同學沒那嚜惡劣

如果真的遇到 
狗狗不是無視 
就是說喜歡就是喜歡 你管我喔

----------


## 隨便

聽到那麼多人的回答突然好想故意在公眾場合開狼板．．．．．．

不過我也不趕在父母面前開有關獸迷的論壇之類的，至於其他人就看熟不熟，

熟了就覺得開了沒差吧，雖然我是學校畢業後才喜歡獸的所以沒這問題。

----------


## 希諾道

美麗的角度各有不同哦~

只能感嘆沒有跟你同道的獸存在...
自問沒有傷害別人, 就不用管他們了~~
他們的不禮貌只代表出他們沒家教~~

所以....別跟小人物計較~~ XD

----------


## 道光

小學－
我畫呀畫！
突然有一個過來說我在畫火柴人！
還在那邊無奈搖頭！
他該不會沒看過定角色動作時的骨架草稿嗎？
到最後我畫出了一個女人魚！
長著天使翅膀！
用著海帶包住胸部！
結果那個人又來了！
馬上把我圖抽走！
還說我畫了個變態醜布拉基鳥！
耶！
我女的！
那一張是造我身材畫的！
只不過是大了點！
有意見嗎？
頭大了點就Ｑ板沒看過？
結果不知道他存著什麼心跟老師告狀！
還跟別班同學招搖！
結果被我主任罵！
耶！
妳這肥牛人活該！
以上這就是我遇到那個人的經過！
完畢！

----------


## 幻貓

基本上.....沒看過狼版的人，我又把他細分成兩種
第一種就是樓主所述那種「沒禮貌」、「亂講話」的人
我會用一種「大驚小怪」的眼神看他，簡單辯解一下：
「這不過就是動物論壇而已，外面抓一大把都是這種論壇──神經病啊你。」

也不用講太多，如果沒把握把獸人文化解釋得清楚，這樣子敷衍他就行了
不用指望這種沒包容心的人喜歡上我們的圈子


第二種就是那種「隨和」、「怎樣都好」的人
我會用一般小說中「狼人」的概念跟他介紹何謂「獸人」，告訴他我加入的論壇有這些那些
有興趣聽下去便想辦法拉進來、沒很在意的便點到為止即可

重點是，不要讓別人因為自己的行為舉止，誤會狼之樂園的性質
然後人緣好一點的....遇到這種沒禮貌的人的機會更少，因為他懂得去尊重你
有些人只是單純看你好欺負就婊你，狼之樂園是啥他才不在呼
我是這麼覺得

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥每次在班上畫狼...總是被同學說是在畫狗QQ..(也許是自己學藝不精吧
結果獥說這是狼..

-以下-

同學:你喜歡這個東西喔?
獥:嗯啊。
同學:你好像神經病! (諷刺
獥:....(無視
同學:像你這種興趣的人，全世界大概不超過1個吧!   
獥:....(起身  (離開位置
同學:喂!神經病
獥:你已經犯了公然侮辱罪，我有權可將你告上法院..(面無表情
…(以下一些不帶髒字罵人的話省略)
-以上-

是說當時獥非常的憤怒....也不知道為什麼就一直摔筆跟紙...
現在獥能控制自己的情緒了，也希望大家能夠尊重獸文化!

----------


## 瘋喵

沒有過
不過若真的發生了
我一定會說(有太多種說法可罵   所以只提供兩種)
1
我喜歡獸人?
是又怎樣
那你呢
難道沒有喜歡的東西嗎?
沒錯!你是有
但你有想去積極的去實現嗎?
我不像你
就算真的有
你有資格笑嗎
我和你本來就不一樣
難道你希望你去做你喜歡的事的時候
不斷地有人在嘲笑你
你感想如何?
對!你只是笑一下而已
但就表示你還是有一點輕視的感覺
和你不一樣你就會笑嗎
做一些你會想笑的是很蠢嗎
我就不信你所做的一切
從沒有人笑過...........
..........等等的 (省略500字)

2
呵呵呵  對阿 我喜歡獸人
我又不像你喜歡垃圾人或水肥人
等等
我好汙辱那些垃圾和水肥阿
那你應該樣用什麼來說呢
痾..........
這世界上好像沒有詞可以汙辱你了欸
全都是在誇獎你
好可憐喔
等等!
我又誇獎你了
我好對不起好可憐這個詞阿
用在你身上還真是絕大的錯誤......
.........等等的(省略500字)

大約是這樣
不過我這種一直講不停的人
好像很容易被討厭   但又很容易被讚嘆
有一次我這樣馴了老師一些話
他就這樣必嘴了   呵呵呵   那種感覺超好玩的
不過若還我這樣  且還帶到社會上    我應該活不久吧!
(而且我嘴巴超賤的!     適者生存    我們班全班都是嘴賤的!  超恐怖!!!) 



> 注音文
> By狼佐

----------


## 洸野月影

嗯...我只會說『像這種神聖領域你們是踏不進來的』然後繼續做自己的事0.0

然後別人的咒罵聲就完全不當一回事~~

如果他繼續罵的話我就會說...『你在吵下去我就讓你看這世上最神聖的東西
=W=+』
然後他就會閉嘴了...XD

----------


## 魂也狼

恩@@   我們班都很開放=ˇ=  :jcdragon-tea:  

很尊重別人

像是還有人喜歡玩打了會噴血的遊戲  :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:  

不喜歡的自動閃邊

有時候旁邊的同學還跟著玩



我來這裡的事 旁邊的同學都知道@@
還有人曾經和本小狼說:

"哇~! 好酷的網站   我也要來看看=ˇ="
 :jcdragon-@@:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## 大漠之狼

理論上來說，別人的想法不用那麼在意。

在下是不覺得這有什麼啦!喜歡獸很怪嗎?

目前是沒碰到說狼版的，
大概是在下平時就愛做些怪怪的事，
也見怪不怪了吧!哼哼!

在下的同學是不會管到我身上，要是周遭的朋友說的話，
大概就只是隨便丟句"我喜歡"

簡單明瞭。
再不然就是一個白眼，一般來說，他們就不會多說了。

不過我想我周遭的朋友並不會拿這事來開玩笑的。
那隻黑龍大概就是說完之後在下對他們的反應  :jcdragon-poke:

----------


## 亞德爾

台灣喜歡獸的人感覺真的蠻少的
在學校也從不畫獸人 但是會畫頭 和狼型
但是這樣(害我比例嚴重失調)囧
我也沒遇過大大發生的這種事啦
遇到大概也之能大聲說
我就是喜歡 不然妳想怎樣!?

----------


## 銀嵐

至從小時候看完"獅子王"續漸愛上了獸, 
不過我很少會告訴別人, 就算是朋友...因為獸似乎是小眾的喜好.(?
總覺得對身邊的人沒信心, 感覺很多人都會用異色的眼光看自己的喜好   :jcdragon-lines:  
除非確定是同好, 否則大多不會特別告訴別人, 不過別人問到我還是會告訴他.

----------


## 帕格薩斯

有阿！
我曾被我家老爸老媽念過，
還大吵好幾架！！
但是呢......
我還是堅持我的信念！！

----------


## Guin

我會說~我爽 然後不說二句話繼續做我的事,如果他們繼續XXX給他們ㄧ拳??!

----------


## 大神狼兒

以前常遇過類似的事情...
不過我有練過...
可以把那些人的話都當成耳邊風...
已經達到聽而不聞的境界了0v0...  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## Anfauglir

> 以前常遇過類似的事情...
> 不過我有練過...
> 可以把那些人的話都當成耳邊風...
> 已經達到聽而不聞的境界了0v0...



「話說感覺很少人像你這樣喜歡狼呢。」一天，某個學弟看到我盯著狼圖看，問著。
「狼很棒呀，你不覺得嗎。」我回答。
「那他們吃生肉的時候也很可愛嗎…？」
「人在努力求生存時的樣子也是醜陋的。」

（上面是真狼真事 XD 上面那隻學弟我確定他沒有貶意。）

每個人/獸都有自己喜好的事物，
如果對方會鄙視你所喜好的事物，這種時候就可以看出對方的雅量之狹。 :眨眼:

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

這個問題相信不少獸迷們的有興趣

不過 真的要討論的話
可能能整理成一本書了...

這裡僅針對問題來回答
答案是有的 這種事情倒是不常發生

本狼相信大部分的獸在非獸迷環繞的狀況下
應該是比較低調的 偶爾有不慎被發現的情形

不少的人能做到 不喜歡但尊重
有的人 無法認同
但也有人 希望能把這些悲哀的傢伙脫離這可怕的地方

個狼、個人、個獸皆有自己的想法
那麼 這是自由與尊重的社會

像這種情形 冰狼是有遇過的
那麼最好的處理方法是什麼呢?

--->最好是不要理他 也不要爭論 繼續自己的行動
　　我們沒有做什麼虧心事 也沒有殺人放火
　　獸迷就是獸迷 喜歡就是喜歡
　　沒有任何人可以剝奪我們的基本權利。

----------


## 狼の寂

本狼倒是沒有碰過呢
不過這種人是真的很討厭

本狼應該不會去理他吧,只要他不要做出太超過的事
否則...(嗶XXX)

不久後就會看到救護車開過來了  XD   

咱喜歡獸是天經地義的事
你不喜歡大可以不要看、不要管咱呀!!


如果遇到這種人那也還真是蠻倒楣的...

----------


## 龍金

這種情形有發生在我身上
我所以我不讓認識的人知道我喜歡什麼
雖然有時會露出一點小破綻OWO...
適度的調侃還好
要是汙辱我喜歡的東西
對我的喜好嗤之以鼻
我會豪不猶豫的反駁
畢竟這是我喜歡的 我的摯愛
你不喜歡沒關係 但不代表你可以去汙辱他
這是很沒禮貌的行為 身為人唯一的優點也被踐踏
那真的是連微生物都不如

----------


## 極風

目前還沒有遇到這樣的同學
不過不管別人說什麼，我一點也不在乎
什麼都改變不了我對獸們的熱情   ><

----------


## 仴小維仴

這種事情呦
是沒遇過啦OAO
不過遇到了
我也沒差
他要講就講
隨他高興-W-

----------


## 上將狼

我應該不會碰到這種人吧,因為我的學校禁止我們登入需要帳密的網站

----------


## 翠龍

就當他是空氣不裡他.當場離開.或甩他一巴掌.要看他說的程度.若太過火就絕交!!!!這文化又沒很奇怪.你說這甚麼話阿

----------

